# cook/camp stoves



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I am already plannin for this falls hunting excursions and would like to get a camp/cook stove/grill I'd like somethin small enough to pack away neatly but big enoughto do some serious cookin on, I loooked at the coleman roadtrips grill and it looked alright andybody have this? or have any other suggestions?


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

We used one last year during deer season that belonged to a friend, and it worked well. I use a 30 year old Coleman two burner propane stove. Other than replacing the O-rings and the plastic gas-adjustment knobs on the front it's been great.

Wes


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Depends on how much room you have for packing. The two burner Coleman stove is a very dependable stove, just get smaller pots and pans so you can use both burners at once. This stove runs off white gas and burns very clean. If you have the room go with a propane two burner stove. This will boil water in a hurry and can handle bigger frying pans. 
For back packing, I have the MSR whisperlite. I have had this for over twelve years and have only had to replace the folding aluminum windbreak. This stove will burn white gas, and diesel fuel, you just have to change the jets. This small burner will boil a quart of water right around 3 minutes. And has cooked two meals a day for 5 days on less then 16oz of white gas.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For camping I just use one of those green Coleman two burner camp stoves. I got mine off of Ebay last fall for about 20 bucks. I have no idea how old it is. I thought I looked the model # up one day and it was from the 70s or 80s if I remember right.

Its clunky but burns coleman fuel and does a good job.

Someday I would like to find a small, compact stove to use for backpacking. Also for the Boundary Waters a smaller one would be nice.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> ...
> Someday I would like to find a small, compact stove to use for backpacking. Also for the Boundary Waters a smaller one would be nice.


I have an MSR Pocket Rocket.. it's the best! http://www.msrgear.com/stoves/pocketrocket.asp
I also have an msr whisperlite international but it's a bit messy, but for travel to remote countries, it'll burn most any kind of fuel from unleaded to diesel to white gas or kerosene.. http://www.msrgear.com/stoves/whisperint.asp


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That little pocket rocket is awesome! HOw long will a little canister of fuel like that last?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure the fuel bottle life on that Pocket Rocket. I have that Whisper lite and with a 33oz fuel bottle of Coleman White Gas, I cooked well over 12 meals and still had fuel left over at at the end of my Boundary Waters trip. Stinks when it rains every evening and morning and you have to cook under a tarp instead of over an open fire.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy, when I was showing you the X1 I should have pulled the Brunton Raptor and the mantless Brunton lantern that I had packed in those two small front pockets.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman...what you mean to tell me you had a stove and a lantern in the FRONT pockets of that pack? I knew you had those in there but I thought probably in the main pouch. Geez!

Well I got my X1 yesterday and I put all my gear I need for coyote hunting and I got LOTS of room to spare in that pack. Hopefully I have enough in there to keep it riding nice on my back, but not having too much stuff. LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I had some other things in there too.

If you notice the pack for it is smaller than a package of cigarettes. I don't remember, but I think it boils a liter of water in 3.5 minutes. It also has a self ignition. My sons bought some of these so dad has to keep up right?
The lantern has no mantel. They are always breaking when you pack them around the mountains. This lantern has a platinum screen in place of a mantel. Two mirrors let you direct the 80 watt light output. I know some of the new battery powered led lights last a long time, but they don't give off heat in the tent.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

fallguy, you were wondering about the life of the fuel canister for the pocket rocket.. one canister will feed two for a about a week of two cooked meals a day, coffee, and even with some frying thrown in. I never can believe it so I pack an extra one on extended trips, and always end up bringing a full one home.

that brunton lantern looks sweet. I've used the pocket rocket for a bit of warmth, maybe the lantern would have it's place too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Guys

For either of these compact stoves (Brunton Raptor or the Pocket Rocket)....what fuel do these use? Do they use Coleman fuel like my Coleman camp stove? Or do they use a different type and how easy is that fuel to come by?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's Isobutane. I keep a dozen cans on hand. Like gunnatic said a can last a long time. The lantern takes about 1/3 the fuel compared to the stove. I guess that means it has about 1/3 the heat which sould still be 3000btu. You get eight to nine hours out of a can of fuel with the lantern. There is an oxygen control lever on the back so it will work at higher elevations also.

Two of my sons have the Raptor and one has the Pocket Rocket. I think the Pocket Rocket cooks slightly faster, but the Raptor has self ignition. Sort of a toss up.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Guys
> ... and how easy is that fuel to come by?


You have to be pretty remote to be somewhere where canisters aren't available.. and in those countries, they sometimes have canisters that will work with available adapters (some countries won't have canisters at all though). Here in the U.S. they are readily available at any sporting goods store.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks gunattic that shouldn't be a problem I don't ever go to other countries.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Might have to take a look at that stove and Lantern for my next trip. 
Very cool


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw at Cabelas in GF they have the MSR 4 oz fuel but no 8 oz cans. But they have Brunton Fuel in the 8 oz cans. Will that little Pocket Rocket stove run on both brands? It said they were the same type of fuel.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, any brand of isobutane will work. If your hiking they make a very nice small 3.5 ounce. You will need a stabilizing base for that small can to keep your stove from tipping over. It must be pressurized more or something because the 4 oz container is much larger diameter. Then there is the 8 oz, and for around camp the 16 oz is only $1 more and much more economical. 
If you look at the titanium pot on top of that homemade stove I had a pic of in this form it may interest you that the 4oz container fits inside. The 8 oz is only slightly to large. To keep from wasting space I carry a 4 oz inside the stove along with three cup of soup.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

way back when... when I was looking at stoves, this was one of the best sites to find most of the information I needed to make a decision. this is the link to canister types http://zenstoves.net/Canister.htm 
and the link to their home page which covers a lot of fuels/stove types. http://zenstoves.net
One thing about the pocket rocket, and probably the brunton, is that you have to handle the cooking pot carefully.. and if you can find a pot with an indent on the bottom or a fryer with grooves on the bottom it will help keep things in place better. They are small so it's not like cooking on a stove top at home for sure, and you'll want to be careful to keep the pan in place, especially if cooking in the tent (of course, I don't recommend cooking in the tent, but hey, who hasn't had to do that.. I'm not one to wait out a rain to get coffee and breakfast).


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice.

I picked up the MSR Pocket Rocket yesterday with some gift money that I had been saving up. It is crazy small. Just what I would need for a canoe trip in the Boundary Waters.

I picked up a small 4 oz can of fuel, but I just wasn't sure about the Brunton brand, so I will probably get one of those too. I wonder if Walmart carries cheap fuel too.

I saw that pot on your stove. Pretty spendy piece of equipment. i am sure it is nice though.

Last summer I picked up some small pots at a Thrift store. I got about 4 of them for a few bucks. They seem to be made out of the same stuff as one of those Boy Scout mess kits I had as a scout. Would that be aluminum? I may have to dig one of those out tonight from the garage and boil some water on my Pocket Rocket just to see how fast it really heats up!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Tested my Pocket Rocket today. I boiled 1 liter of water in 4.5 minutes. I didn't even have it turned up all the way. Within seconds of starting the stove it was already simmering. What a tool!


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a Coleman Roadtrip grill and it works great. I bought a hose and hook it to a 20 lbs tank. You can also buy different grate for it you can get a grate so the grill can be use as a stove top for cooking in pan if need be and you can also get griddle grates for it. I think it is worth the investment.

kevin


----------

